# Valient-WW2 Film 'any' old film talk



## Crippen (Mar 20, 2005)

Valiant..... out March 25th here in the UK. It's an animated film (even the WW2 planes) 'based on' the true story.... of the pigeons used during WW2... yes you read that right, a true story about pigeons!!!!
They carried messages which helped orchestrated strategies to win the war (a good story, if you ever get chance to read up on it). 
It looks to be a good laugh( see some of the cast line up below)... so go check it out.

*It is 1944 and WW2 is raging in Europe. Valiant is a wood pigeon who dreams of helping his country. Together with his cousins Toughwood and Tailfeather. they are encouraged to join the Homing Pigeon Service (HPS) , having been promised great adventure.
However. on arriving at camp, they soon discover that they have been misled. Instead of warm accommodation and the company of some very attractive nursing doves, they are under the watchful eye of a rather tough drill sergeant and some pretty revolting food. the regime is harsh.
Hapless as they are they manage to get through a very stiff training programme and are given their 'wings. 
Now fully qualified, and as part of the pigeon squadron, they are sent on a mission behind enemy lines. they have been charged with carrying key dispatches from the french Resistance to allies regarding the D Day landing which will be taking place in Normandy.
But its not going to be easy. They are attacked by enemy falcons, and worse still Valiant ( Ewan Mc Gregor) has been captured. Will he be able to escape. will he be able to escape and save the day?
***********************************

Staring:
Ewan McGregor. Jim Braodbent, Ricky Gervais, Rupert Everetts, John Cleese, Hugh Lawrie, John Hurt and many more..
****************************

Its WW2 and true.
Have you heard of it?
Have you heard of the stories behind it?
Have you seen it????
What you think????
Is there a site on it ???
Are we linked( good possibilities here)???
Any comments????
Have you got a pigeon???
Have you got a life????
have you got anything worth Knowing???
Hugs Cripps*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 21, 2005)

man i sooo wanna see that it sooks so funny, hey cripps hun, maybe we could go see it together sometime??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 21, 2005)

> Have you got a life????



No


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 22, 2005)

It does look good - Thats one i'll be watching!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 22, 2005)

Lancs, CC says he hasn't got a life, shall we let him come to the cinema with us. Concorde I collect you on the way through London, we could do a group booking  Anyone else ( you can all buy your own popcorn though  ). 

Hey Lancs I see that the Scorpions/Priest are actually playing Plymouth Pavilion. If you wanted to see bigger bands would that be where you would have to travel to ( that is a real question, no sarcasm meant hon)?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey hey, didnt know that...sounds good. 8) No wait, I cant go, I dont have a life.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

that's the only venue any bands play down this way.........

an cripps i was hoping it would just be the two of us


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Dont worry, I wouldnt want to spoil your day  Not my kinda film anyway.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 29, 2005)

The cougar strikes! RRWRAAAAA!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes, I imagine a _lot_ of them will be stalking that evening!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 29, 2005)

*All sounds far too wild for a gentle gal like moi!
Sorry Lancs, waited for you and you didnt show up  so I went with my teens to see the film on mi way home from work.
My son hated it, but my daughter and I liked it, Ricky Gervais (voice) made it. But only 6/10 the animated Lancs...had to be worth a visit.

BUT!!!!!! and wait for it.... in the film previews....my fella....'VIN' ( God amongst men  ) is in a new film...as.... a Navy Seal    jeez where is Les when I need him.
The film looks god awful..... and 'I' will love every moment... ummm! God bless the big screen  
I'm saving up as we speak ( well I will have to go more than once...or twice, or three times........)*

do I need help? 8) going for a lie down now.... too much excitement


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 30, 2005)

babe you need typing lessons, you spelt "lanc" wrong, it's not "VIN" it's "lanc"..............


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm off to see it today!!


----------



## Crippen (Mar 31, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> babe you need typing lessons, you spelt "lanc" wrong, it's not "VIN" it's "lanc"..............



That made me chuckle ( ya mad man).
Hope you enjoy the film.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

i did, loved the animation of the halifaxes..........



> But only 6/10 the animated Lancs



there were no animated lancs, please god say you can tell the difference between a lanc and halibag


----------



## Crippen (Apr 1, 2005)

6/10 the film, I thought I had put 6/10 the animation Lancs (to you, ya burk) and yes I can tell the diff jeez give me some credit. I know I dont know much about planes (except I love um), but please hunny.... THE Lancaster  . I make a mistake in most of my posts Lancs ( av u never noticed.... that wud b your rose coloured glasses when it comes to my posts then  ). I rush and dont check um half the time ( I have a life outside this site..... ....or a half life, or half dead, or....something  )
So rest assured I know my 'Lancs' Lancs.....see VERY confusing for me (doesnt take much you see) Maybe I should stick to calling you ' Jesus' again.
Anyway..... glad you liked it some ( the film). What you fancy seeing next ( hey Im in Plymouth over the summer.... you and CC better beware.... might drag you to the flicks or a concert>>> well if not you two, maybe your moms   ). 
Have you seen the 'Incredables' now 'that' is a cracking little film. 
I want to see Constantine with Keanu Reeves , think the special effects could be good.... and I like a film to make me jump (I loved 'Final Destination'..... the bus scene). 'The Machinist' looks interesting. 
AND I can't wait for May...when 'Revenge of the Sith' comes out. reet enough from me>>>>Im off now.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

hey let me know what you're in plymouth perhaps we could hook up some time, and just out of interest how old's your daughter, is she single an sexy an does she find the thought of a lancaster a turn on?? (just like her mum  )


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 1, 2005)

I think her daughter's twenty-something, from a previous post she made...

It's still fairly pathetic.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2005)

You sure are a horny bugger, Lanc!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

Cold showers needed here!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2005)

Yeah! Barf bags for everybody! 
No offence Cripps, but the thought of you and lanc...


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

"Do do do doo doo doo, and here's to you Mrs. Crippenson, Jesus loves you more than you will know, woh woh woh....."


----------



## Concorde247 (Apr 1, 2005)

ICE COLD SHOWERS!!!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

I ain't saying nutting 'bout this.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 1, 2005)

I must say Med, your Canadian accent is improving.


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 1, 2005)

Blame my cu'sin!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 5, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> hey let me know what you're in plymouth perhaps we could hook up some time, and just out of interest how old's your daughter, is she single an sexy an does she find the thought of a lancaster a turn on?? (just like her mum  )



I think shes 16, not sure though.


I had the opportunity to see Valiant, but I thought oh sod it and spent my money on MGS3 instead 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 5, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Well it's almost May, and you know what that means. That's right! 'Star Wars Episode III: Revenge of the Sith' will soon be in theatres everywhere! 

Oh boy, oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! 
It's gonna rock!


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 16, 2005)

And Hitchikers Guide to the Galaxy!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

The Star Wars galaxy!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 16, 2005)

I hope you've remembered to bring your towel with you!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

Won't need it. My wife'll be there with me. 

Sorry, that was kinda crude!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 16, 2005)

Wow! two different science fiction films, and a towel is useful in both! How improbable is that?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

The only other sci-fi flick that immediately comes to mind would be 'Barbarella - Queen of the Galaxy'. Jane Fonda was hot in her younger days!


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh yes, the Orgasmatron - what a concept! (And she broke it as well!)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 16, 2005)

Sin City = the shit.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 16, 2005)

You've seen it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2005)

My brother has seen it twice and says it got even better the second time round.........


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 16, 2005)

Very good, but Kevin was just sick.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 17, 2005)

Well, Star Wars Episode III is gonna be great! 
Oooo! That reminds me! Where'd I put my Sith costume and plastic light sabre?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 17, 2005)

It's at the Dry Cleaners along with your Chewbacca suit.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 17, 2005)

that was a suit!!


----------



## Crippen (Apr 19, 2005)

*Jeez I love you lot, just got back and some things don't change, I have just read through that little lot.... Lancs is horny????? listen to you 'all' , you just make me smile.
For the record Lancs...my daughter is 16 and everyone says she is 'Stunning' and yes we visit Plymouth each year and will be down there this year at some point, she is also witty and clever. BUT and it's a biggy mate.... she thinks the male of the species is a tad weak and pathetic..... she would use you and abuse you.....hang on a minute...just the way man like um from my observations ( I need to take lessons  ).
 
I can't wait for the 'Hitchhickers' and 'Star Wars'....... I remember reading the Guide to the galaxy when I was growing up ( in my 20s 30s...hee hee) so i hope they do it justice.
As for Star Wars>>>>>>Last one......awwww! OR will there be a pre pre prequil...ummm! sperm wars... who could play the sperm and who the egg? ( I do really worry about myself at times).
I have been watching a few videos whilst on my time away from 'men, alchohol and the internet' , one vid I watched was '21 Grams' anyone seen that..... weird yet captivating. The moment you pass away you loose( in weight) 21 grams, crazy hun....some say it is the weight of your soul?! Anyone seen any vids worth a watch? ?*


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 19, 2005)

I saw that on Sunday - very good, but very nasty if you know what I mean. What amazed me was that the guy kept smoking!!!!!! That's just out of order.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 20, 2005)

cripps, you wouldn't be trying to set me up with your 16 year old daughter would you?? what would Mrs. Lancaster kicks ass say?? (and yes she does exist les....)


















(and no that's not her real name NS)


----------



## Crippen (Apr 20, 2005)

So you still on the weeds then Med I take it (bad boy  ) clever film, captivating.

Lancs...what the foot rot are you talking about? Have you got a women now hunny? Turn mi back for three weeks and thats what you get   .
Jeez mate....NO WAY would I ever set anyone up with my daughter. She has many plans and young men do not feature into any of them. She is wise beyond her years ( she is wise beyond my years even). 

******************************
Anyone seen any DVDs worth a watch?>>>> for those April shower nights in?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 20, 2005)

Well, it's still in pre-production, but _'Dog Soldiers II - Fresh Meat'_ sounds as if it will be a laugh.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

yes cripps there is a mrs. lancaster kicks ass now, sorry hun, and she's into history as well yey!









and no, CC, she's not sheep either............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 21, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Well, it's still in pre-production, but _'Dog Soldiers II - Fresh Meat'_ sounds as if it will be a laugh.



Yeah, the original Dog Soldiers was pretty funny. 

I saw an advert the other day for a film about Hitler, or something, whats it called?


----------



## Medvedya (Apr 21, 2005)

Downfall I think it is.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 22, 2005)

Thats the one. Might have to go and see that. (Not this weekend though, got some hardcore Snooker and F1 action to watch)


----------



## Crippen (May 2, 2005)

Just seen Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy........ Tiz brill!!!! ( if you are barking mad... you will love it).



Just had to let you know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

tora tora tora was on the other day but i missed it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

It said in the TV guide: "Film about the Japanese Pearl Harbor attack in Novermber 1941"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)




----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

Give them some credit- they were only 7 days out!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Well seen as they didnt specify which day in Novermber, we'll take Nov. 15th as a mid point, meaning that they were 22 days out


----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

Close enough


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

no me being one day out was "close enough", 22 days is a long time


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

This isn't a movie but I just want to brag. I have the full collection of the 'World at War' on DVD! 35 and a half hours worth of World War 2


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

*Cough* Anorak *Cough*  No I cant talk. I have every episode of Top Gear from 1996 recorded on tape, as well as every Jeremy Clarkson video and every Top Gear mag since issue 38


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

that's not that huge collection is it pD?? because i've been looking at that and it's amazing.......


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

Yes, it is that huge collection.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

£200 in the shops??


----------



## plan_D (May 2, 2005)

...I got it for £115. 30th Anniversary of The World at War.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 2, 2005)

Cool. I forget how much they want for that huge collection around here, but it ain't exactly cheap.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Does anyone wanna ledge me money out of the goodness of their hearts? I wanna buy a load of DVD's


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

Okay, here's my bank details;

Account Number: 001548352666
Sort Code 66-66-66

Name Mr. Medvedya

Bank: Barings Bank Plc

You can also withdraw money using the name of Mr. N. Leeson.

Hope that helps you out!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 2, 2005)

You're asking for money from a student?
Good luck


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Oh did you guys hear about the solicitor who opened a bank account under the name "Ian Revue" which when written quickly on a cheque looked like I. Revenue. He was found out and is now going to prison after getting £1m off the Inland


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

Yeah, I read it in the papers. Very crafty - while it worked....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

I heard it on Have I Got News for You, undoubtedly the funniest programme to ever be shown on tv (in my eyes, I LOVE it)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

yeah that was absolutely brilliant!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

Also brilliant was: "Earlier this week Pope Benedict XVI moved into Pope Jean-Paul II's apartment. So once again a swift German occupation of a former Polish territory"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

i aint laughed that much in ages........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

I simplay aint laughed that much. Ever. Until we spiked the muffin that is


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

You'll never work for Mr. Kipling now you know....


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 2, 2005)

"Mr Kipling planted laxative in my lemon cakes!"

"Yes, but the cakes _are_ exceedingly good."


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

"really, i wouldn't know, it was in one end and out the other so quick i didn't get chance to taste it".............


----------



## Medvedya (May 2, 2005)

The latest thing in 'Fast food'.


----------

